# Kaspersky inadvertently quarantines Windows Explorer



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

[WEBQUOTE="http://news.zdnet.com/2100-1009_22-6223836.html"]Windows Explorer, one of the most crucial components of Microsoft's operating system, was quarantined earlier this week after being falsely identified as malicious code by an antivirus company.[/WEBQUOTE]
No wonder I prefer AVG.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Gee. A bit more than an "Oops" moment there. I hope they have an apprentice they can blame.


----------



## coderitr (Oct 12, 2003)

What? Windows Explorer *IS* malicious code.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

This reminds me of a McAfee problem several years ago at work. We had about two dozen Micron PIII computers with 512MB RAM and decent video cards 21 inch monitors, and Windows 2000. They were high end stuff at the time and were passed out mostly to mechanical engineers and others doing CAD work.

One day after IT pushed the weekly McAfee update, all of the Micron computers crashed.


----------



## ZeRealBigBoss (Mar 17, 2007)

http://news.softpedia.com/news/Forg...s-Harvest-User-Data-for-Microsoft-58752.shtml

And they are right. And not only Explorer, but the whole Office. Set your firewall to blocking M$ all parts and you will see. Only, you will need a non-M$ firewall for that because the built-in one lets the Windows-components through irrespective of what you want.


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

All is fixed now


----------



## getoverit (Feb 16, 2008)

can some one please tell me how to get an answer to my problom i posted a day and a half ago? im not even sure if its in the right place?


----------



## Atthack (Feb 19, 2008)

Oh well, Accidents happen. Atleast McAfee Inc was honest about the situation and accepted the fact that they did something wrong.
But it could have been worse, it was only a matter of 2 hours.


----------

